# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  Αδυναμία σύνδεσης συναγερμού

## alex20

Γεια σας. Εχω ενα συστημα συναγιερμου με modula ip 150 απο το wifi συνδεομαι κανονικα ενω απο το ιντερνετ του κινητου οχι. Τι μπορει να φταιει?

----------


## aris k

τη Version ειναι το ΙΡ 150  ¨< δωσε περισσοτερες  πληροφοριες !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alex20

Δεν μπορω να μπω απο το internet της cosmote να ελενξω το συναγιερμο

----------


## VirusX2

> Δεν μπορω να μπω απο το internet της cosmote να ελενξω το συναγιερμο



Καταρχην δώσε μας πληροφορίες τι εκδοσή είναι το IP 150. Δεύτερον, εννοείς ότι από υπολογιστή ή κινητό συνδεδεμένο στο τοπικό δίκτυο wifi δουλεύει ενώ από 3G ή από άλλο εκτός σπιτιού δεν μπορείς να μπεις? Εαν είναι έτσι που μάλλον αυτό είναι, δεν φταίει το IP 150. Θα πρέπει να ανοίξεις πόρτα στο router σου και να κάνεις NAT στο ip 150. Επίσης το IP150 θα πρέπει να συνδεθεί με static IP στο ρουτερ. Για να μην τα πολυλογώ, δες τους δυο οδηγούς παρακάτω. Ότι απορία έχεις εδώ είμαστε. Το θέμα δεν έχει να κάνει με το IP150 αλλά με την γενικότερη ρύθμιση του δικτύου σου.

http://www.paradox.com/Downloader/?ID=7038

http://www.paradox.com/Downloader/?ID=7040

----------


## alex20

Πως ανοιγω πορτα στο router και πως κανω ΝΑΤ στο ip 150 δεν μπαινει απο το δυκτυο της cosmote ο συναγιερμος το router ειναι zte h108n

----------


## VirusX2

> Πως ανοιγω πορτα στο router και πως κανω ΝΑΤ στο ip 150 δεν μπαινει απο το δυκτυο της cosmote ο συναγιερμος το router ειναι zte h108n



Οταν σε ρωτανε για πληροφοριες και εσυ δεν απαντας σε κατι, καταλαβενεις οτι ειναι δυσκολο να βοηθησουμε..

----------


## alex20

Τι ειναι το ΝΑΤ και πως γινεται

----------


## vasilllis

http://www.nat.gr/site/index.csp
ναυτικο απομαχικο ταμειο.

----------


## alex20

NAΤ εννοουσα στο router μου ειπαν απο το φορουμ να κανω για μια πορτα γιατι δεν μπορω να συνδεθω απο το ιντερνετ του κινητου ενω απο το wifi συνδεομαι κανονικα τι φταιει;

----------


## stam1982

Φιλε μου καλο θα ηταν να καλεσεις τον ανθρωπο που εγκατεστησε το συστημα απο τη στιγμη που δεν εχεις την παραμικρη ιδεα απο αυτα που σου λενε.

----------

mikemtb (20-02-18), 

Nightkeeper (20-02-18)

----------


## VirusX2

Ακριβώς όπως είπε και ο φίλος stam πιο πάνω, κάλεσε κάποιον! τώρα το τι φταίει ας μην το σχολιάσουμε.. Πάντως όχι το IP1 50........

----------


## alex20

Θα ηθελα αν μπορειτε να μου πειτε γιατι δεν μπορει να συνδεθει με το ιντερνετ της κινητβς τηλεφωνιας τι πρεπει να ρυθμισω στο router  :Confused1:

----------


## aris k

φιλε Αλεξη  πως να σου πουμε ??? τη να κανεις , αφου ακομα περιμενουμε να μας πεις  ποια  VERSION  ΕΙΝΑΙ !!!!   , απο την αλλη αφου δεν γνωριζεις την ολη διαδικασια  δεν θα τα καταφερεις , γνωμη μου αν θελεις καλεσε ενα τεχνικο να στο φτιαξει !!!

----------

mikemtb (20-02-18)

----------


## alex20

Version 1.39 και hardware 0.20 και κεντρικος πινακας sp 5500 λογισμικο 6.10.02 το router ειναι zte ZXHN H 108N  οπιος μπορει ας βοηθησει. Ευχαριστω

----------


## VirusX2

> Version 1.39 και hardware 0.20 και κεντρικος πινακας sp 5500 λογισμικο 6.10.02 το router ειναι zte ZXHN H 108N  οπιος μπορει ας βοηθησει. Ευχαριστω



Στους οδηγούς που σε έβαλα στο προηγούμενο post γράφει αναλυτικά την διαδικασία. Τώρα για το ρουτερ ακολούθησε εάν θέλεις και αυτό:

https://statheri.vodafone.gr/support...-gia-zte-h108n

Φιλικά πάντα, φενετε πως δεν εχεις καθόλου επαφή με το θέμα. Η διαδικασία χονδρικά έχει ως εξής:

*1*) Το IP 150 πρέπει να έχει static ip στην σύνδεση με το ρουτερ, έξω απο το εύρος που δίνει ο dhcp

*2*) Πρεπει να κανεις port forward την θυρα που παιζει το ip150 ετσι ωστε να ειναι προσπελάσιμο απο το wan (ιντερνετ)

*3*) πρεπει να σετταρεις ενα DynDNS λογαριασμο εκτος αν εχεις static public ip απο τον isp σου που δεν νομίζω. Επίσης υπαρχει και εργαλείο τις paradox που λειτουργεί με τον ίδιο τρόπο σαν δυναμικό dns δηλαδή και έχει και online διαχείριση.

Εαν ολα αυτα σου φαίνονται κινεζικα, φιλικά πάντα πάρε έναν τεχνικό να στο κάνει διότι αλλιώς δεν να πρόκειται να κάνεις την δουλειά σου.

ΥΓ. Λες από το ίντερνετ του κινητού δεν μπαίνει. Από το ίντερνετ του κινητού πως πας να μπεις? Σε ποια διεύθυνση πας να μπεις?

----------


## alex20

Απο την εφαρμογη i panavox με PMH DNS διευκρινιζω απο το ιντερνετ του δικτυου κινητης. Απο το wifi μπαινει κανονικα. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## VirusX2

> Απο την εφαρμογη i panavox με PMH DNS διευκρινιζω απο το ιντερνετ του δικτυου κινητης. Απο το wifi μπαινει κανονικα. Ευχαριστω.



Εσύ το χαβά σου... Καλή σαρακοστή.....

----------

mikemtb (21-02-18), 

stam1982 (21-02-18)

----------


## alex20

Ζητησα μια βοηθεια.οποιος δεν θελει ας μην απαντησει δεν επιτρεπω να με προσβαλει. Καλη Σαρακοστη.

----------


## takhs764

αλεξη εαν εχεις κανει αυτα που γραφει ο πανος πιο πανω και δεν μπαινει κοιτα λιγο το ρουτερ διλαδη εαν μπανει με wifi απο το κινητο και εισαι οκ.
τοτε εαν πας να μπεις απο το royter σου με wifi και  με dyndns δεν μπορεις να μπεις δεν σε αφηνει το ρουτερ εχει την μαλακια του αυτο _zte ZXHN H 108N .
προσπαθησε να μπεις με τα δεδομενα της κινητης  σου_

----------


## stam1982

Αλεξη η λυση σου εχει δωθει απο τον Πανο.Απλα πρεπει κι εσυ να κανεις καποια πραγματα απο εκει και περα.

----------


## VirusX2

> Ζητησα μια βοηθεια.οποιος δεν θελει ας μην απαντησει δεν επιτρεπω να με προσβαλει. Καλη Σαρακοστη.



Ποιος σε προσέβαλε φιλε? Σε ρωτήσαμε για version στo #2 μήνυμα και εσύ απάντησες στο #14. Οι απαντήσεις σου είναι σχεδόν copy paste η μια με την άλλη. Αλλα σου λέμε τα ίδια εσύ. Σου δόθηκαν 2 οδηγοί της paradox για το πως γίνεται , οδηγός για το port forward ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΈΝΟ ΡΟΥΤΕΡ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ, σου γράψαμε και τα βήματα. Φαίνεται ότι στέρησε βασικών γνώσεων και δεν είναι προσβολή ούτε το λέμε με ειρωνεία. Δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος κανένας να ξέρει ούτε το παίζουμε ξερολες. Προφανέστατα όλοι μαθαίνουμε συνέχεια. Δεν γίνετε όμως από ένα μήνυμα να εξηγήσουμε την κάθε μα κάθε λεπτομερια, εάν δεν έχεις πρόθεση και εσύ να ασχοληθείς. Οι οδηγοί και τα βήματα είναι αναλυτικοτατοι με εικόνες και επεξηγήσεις. Εσύ θέλεις να βγει ένα χέρι από την οθόνη και το κάνει να παίξει.... Να βοηθήσουμε προσπαθούμε αλλά μάλλον εσύ δεν θες να βοηθηθείς.. Φιλικά πάντα χωρίς καμιά διάθεση προσβολής..

----------


## alex20

Γεια σας τελικα το εφτιαξα δουλευει κανονικα αλλα εχω δυο αποριες: 1ον. Οταν μπαινω απο τα δεδομενα κινητης μπαινει κανονικα και απο static ip και απο PMH DNS ενω απο το wifi του σπιτιου πρεπει να βρω την ip του wifi. Τι αλλο Πρεπι να κοιταξω? Και2ον εγω μπορω ναεγγραφω στο site της paradox www.paradoxhome.com. Ευχαριστ.

----------


## jonito2000

> Γεια σας τελικα το εφτιαξα δουλευει κανονικα αλλα εχω δυο αποριες: 1ον. Οταν μπαινω απο τα δεδομενα κινητης μπαινει κανονικα και απο static ip και απο PMH DNS ενω απο το wifi του σπιτιου πρεπει να βρω την ip του wifi. Τι αλλο Πρεπι να κοιταξω? Και2ον εγω μπορω ναεγγραφω στο site της paradox www.paradoxhome.com. Ευχαριστ.



Ναι μπορεις να εγραφτεις στο paradoxhome.com, και απο εκει μπορεις να διαχειριζεσαι τον συναγερμο σου. Ρυθμηζεις να σου στέλνει και email οποτε θες. Ποια εφαρμογη χρησιμοποιείς;

----------


## alex20

Την I PARADOX το παραεξενο ειναι οτι απο τα δεδομενα κινητης συνδεεται κανονικα και σε στατικη διευθυνση και σε PMH DNS ενω με το wifi του σπιτιου πρεπει να κανω καθε φορα εντοπισμο της ip στο τοπικο δυκτυο τι να κοιταξω? Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.

----------


## aris k

> Την I PARADOX το παραεξενο ειναι οτι απο τα δεδομενα κινητης συνδεεται κανονικα και σε στατικη διευθυνση και σε PMH DNS ενω με το wifi του σπιτιου πρεπει να κανω καθε φορα εντοπισμο της ip στο τοπικο δυκτυο τι να κοιταξω? Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.



Θα πρέπει να μπεις μέσα στο ip150 και να δώσεις μια στατική ip (π.χ 192.168.1.50 )
Μετά να μπεις στο προγραμμα που κατέβασες και να φτιάξεις μια νέα συνδέσει ,με την διαφορά εκεί που λέει PMH DNS να επιλέξεις static ip μετά κάνει τον εντοπισμό που ανέφερες και πάνω δεξιά save και έτσι έχεις δυο συνδέσεις μια για όταν είσαι μέσα στο σπίτι και μια για όταν είσαι μακριά !!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## georgeb1957

> Ναι μπορεις να εγραφτεις στο paradoxhome.com, και απο εκει μπορεις να διαχειριζεσαι τον συναγερμο σου. Ρυθμηζεις να σου στέλνει και email οποτε θες. Ποια εφαρμογη χρησιμοποιείς;



To IP150 δεν μπορεί να είναι καταχωρημένο σαν device σε 2 διαφορετικούς λογαριασμούς στο Paradoxhome.com 
Αν κατάλαβα καλά ο alex20 συνδέεται ήδη  μέσω PDM DNS π.χ. με τον λογαριασμό του εγκαταστάτη του. Για να καταχωρήση το IP150 σε έναν δικό του λογαριασμό θα πρέπει πρώτα να τον διαγράψη ο εγκαταστάτης του απο τον δικό του λογαριασμό.

----------


## VirusX2

Χωρις static ip δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να παιζει απο wan (κινητό, 3g, απομακρυσμενα γενικοτερα) μπορει να έπαιξε την πρωτη φορα μεχρι να αλλαξει η ip του απο το dhcp. Σε ποια ip εκανες το NAT? 

ΥΓ. Για 20-30 ευρω που θα έπαιρνε καποιος τεχνικος, δεν θα ρισκαρα να παιζω με την ασφαλεια μου. Εκτος αν ειναι για εκπαιδευτικο σκοπο!

----------

